
Show HN: Looking for a Great Remote Job as Fullstack Developer [HTML Animation] - mattigames
https://ivanca.work/html5/your+startup?hn
======
mattigames
The code for this presentation is open-source and you can find it at
[https://github.com/Ivanca/PresentationIvan/](https://github.com/Ivanca/PresentationIvan/)

